# Gorgeous Cosmetics



## Justka (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello all!!

What do you think of the Australian brand, Gorgeous Cosmetics? I'm starting out as a freelance make-up artist and I'm after a really great make-up brand. I've heard that it's a good and decent brand, but there are sooo many brands out there, it's really confusing. Plus I'm not sure about the Gorgeous Cosmetics variety of foundations - apparently they are suitable for all skin types, but are they really?? Is Gorgeous Cosmetics a good brand for bridal/ special occasions/ freelancing make-up? I've also been told that Kryolan, Ben Nye, Derma Colour and Eveline Cosmetics are better, but aren't they thick theatre make-up? Basically I'm after a great brand with lots of variety. Is it best to stick to one brand? If anyone can tell me what they think of Gorgeous Cosmetics and/or perhaps recommend something else, I'd greatly appreciate all opinions!!  Also what do you think of the Inglot brand?


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey, I think Gorgeous Cosmetics are good BUT they do come from the same wearhoues as napoleon and they also supply to small business. For example. the salon that i worked at could buy the product and then relabel them as our own product. So buying from the wholesaler is would probably be cheaper than buying from Gorgeous themselves.

Pm if you want their details


----------



## Making.Ali (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi!
I am doing my diploma of makeup at the academy of makeup at the moment, who are the creators of Gorgeous Cosmetics.
So I use their product everyday and know everything there is to know about it.
This "Billy Cakes" member above me saying that its the same product as napoleon-or that other companies can re-label the product and sell as their own... its total BULL.
I would like to know where she got that from, and if she jst made it up herself?!?!
You cant purchase Gorgeous products from anyone apart from the gorgeous store themselves, or the retailers that stock them. They have ingredients within their products that are NOT found in other makeup products. Foundations contain silicon, that neither mac, nor napoleon have, plus we go into great study and detail within the colleges course on the makeup and how its very different from other products on the market.
Their foundations I found were PERFECT for colour matching. They have a B range, a N range and a Y range, plus a D, and within those there are at least 4 different shades. On jobs, it is so easy matching colours to skin tones, I was suprised why other products such as mac, napoleon havent done the same.
They are great in coverage, not too thick which is great, it covers well though just without the cakeyness. Their sheer range is great also for those who dont usually wear makeup, or for fair skinned people or those with great skin. I found that bridal clients I have prefer the sheer foundations as it sits great on their skin and lasts well throughout the day.
Im not a fan of their shimmer loose powders. not highly pigmentated at all, and forget using their mascaras or liquid wands.
Not a big fan of their lipsticks either, leaves your lips rather dry and they dont last on your lips more than 10mins.
Pressed powders I highly recommend, again, great colour matching and sets  the liquid foundation really well. Doestn clump on your skin, builds up rather smoothly and evenly.
Some Eyeshadows are a dream, "dune" is a must have for anyone I suggest, and their blushes are quite good also.
Overall, Id recommend their foundations for any makeup artist, they are affordable and last a long time, plus the colours are great!
But if you are wanting to focus on one product, Id recommend The Makeup shops products. Its situated right next door to the gorgeous store in paddington.
They have an endless selection of loose pigments, eyeshadows, powders, just everything you need and they are a GREAT product.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Justka (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, thanks for that.  By the way, how is the Diploma course?  I was thinking of doing that course myself, is it any good?


----------



## Shypo (Jan 8, 2013)

Gorgeous Cosmetics are now available at Nordstrom in the US - I'm wondering if anyone has tried them recently and can make recommendations beyond the foundations?  Is it possible the lipsticks have been reformulated?  The colors look beautiful!


----------

